# Update - Goal Achieved - Hiked Mt Washington and Presi Traverse



## skiersleft (Jul 25, 2012)

Just wanted to follow up on my previous posts on starting to hike in earnest earlier this year and setting the goal of hiking Mt Washington by the end of the hiking season. 

I'm glad to report that I achieved the goal! This past Sunday thru Tuesday I embarked along with some friends on a 3 day, 2 night Presi Traverse. Not only did I summit Mt Washington, but also Jefferson, Adams, Madison and the rest of the presidential clan! Stayed at Lakes the first night and RMC's Gray Knob shelter he second night. Third day - yesterday - was by far the most challenging. Pouring rain and hail, 60 mph winds with gusts to hurricane force atop Adams and Madison and no visibility whatsoever. But I did it!

You guys here helped me a lot with suggestions and training ideas. I started off with several strenuous hikes in the Hudson valley like Breakneck, Bear Mountain, Schunemunk, etc. I also did some hiking in the Gunks. Finally, I did the Burroughs Range loop with a spur to Giant Ledge and Panther Mountain in the Catskills as an overnight, spending the night at Woodland Valley. In hindsight, this was excellent training. The scrambles up to Wittenberg, Cornell and Slide were as challenging or more challenging than any terrain I encountered along the Presi traverse. Also, the distance and elevation gain and losses felt comparable in my opinion. However, nothing could prepare me for yesterday's inclement weather! Fortunately, I had the right gear and was able to make it back safely.


Thanks again to all here who helped me figure it out! And a special shout out to AndyZee who hiked with me when I was training in the Hudson Valley to get ready for the Presi Traverse.


I feel very proud of what I did!!!


----------



## ski stef (Jul 25, 2012)

Congrats and you have full right to feel proud. An accomplishment for sure!!! Sounds like you endured some crazy weather! Glad it was a success


----------



## billski (Jul 25, 2012)

Way to go!  Washington always has a surprise in store.  You probably got four seasons in one day!  Got some fuzzy pictures?


----------



## wtcobb (Jul 25, 2012)

Congratulations! I'll be making my Presi traverse soon - I'll have to ask you for tips/trails advice!


----------



## skiersleft (Jul 25, 2012)

Ski Stef said:


> Congrats and you have full right to feel proud. An accomplishment for sure!!! Sounds like you endured some crazy weather! Glad it was a success



Thank you, Ski Stef! It really was crazy. Last day (the day of the bad weather), my group had Adams and Madison left. Weather was really bad going up Adams and the group bolted after Adams. After a visit to Madison Hut, they went down Valley Way to Appalachia trailhead. I stayed behind and summitted Madison alone to complete the traverse. Really scary doing that alone in bad weather. Didn't see a soul from the time I began my ascent to Madison from the Hut till 10 minutes before I made it to Appalachia Trailhead. That's over 3.5 hours. Watson Path, by the way, is quite treacherous coming down from Madison in bad weather. 

In any case, quite an adventure and quite an accomplishment!

Thanks again!


----------



## skiersleft (Jul 25, 2012)

billski said:


> Way to go!  Washington always has a surprise in store.  You probably got four seasons in one day!  Got some fuzzy pictures?



You got that right. Monday night we knew we were in for a fight on Tuesday. Thunderstorms lit the whole shelter from 9 to 3:30am. We were lucky that when we started hiking at 5:30 the lightning and thunder was done for the day. But the wind and rain were still there. And with it the lack of meaningful visibility. 

Almost four seasons. Certainly three. Wasn't quite winter, though. It was in the 50's the whole day, so cold wasn't really a factor even with the wind. Although I did have nice wind and waterproof layers to help out. Shout out for the Gore-Tex people!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 25, 2012)

Walk in the park, right? Congrats, glad you did it, nice accomplishment. Next up, gotta do the Dacks come fall.


----------



## skiersleft (Jul 25, 2012)

wtcobb said:


> Congratulations! I'll be making my Presi traverse soon - I'll have to ask you for tips/trails advice!



Thanks! Glad to help in any way, shape or form. Although if you're doing a one day traverse, don't think I can help you with that. Way over my pay grade. If it's a multi-day thing like mine, I might be able to help!


----------



## skiersleft (Jul 26, 2012)

andyzee said:


> Walk in the park, right? Congrats, glad you did it, nice accomplishment. Next up, gotta do the Dacks come fall.



Dacks are next up on the list. Thanks for all the help!

By the way, not quite a walk in the park, but doable. Hike was strenuous, but not more strenuous than others in NY. However, the weather yesterday was just downright nasty. Difficult to prepare for that!

Thanks again!


----------



## summit62 (Jul 30, 2012)

skiersleft said:


> Just wanted to follow up on my previous posts on starting to hike in earnest earlier this year and setting the goal of hiking Mt Washington by the end of the hiking season.
> 
> I'm glad to report that I achieved the goal! This past Sunday thru Tuesday I embarked along with some friends on a 3 day, 2 night Presi Traverse. Not only did I summit Mt Washington, but also Jefferson, Adams, Madison and the rest of the presidential clan! Stayed at Lakes the first night and RMC's Gray Knob shelter he second night. Third day - yesterday - was by far the most challenging. Pouring rain and hail, 60 mph winds with gusts to hurricane force atop Adams and Madison and no visibility whatsoever. But I did it!
> 
> ...




Congrats!  Goal accomplished and its not even August yet, you should be proud.


----------



## gregory99mar (Aug 29, 2012)

Good job,
I actually did the 3 day presi traverse last weekend. The hike was amazing compared to some of the other challenging hikes in New England. Unlike you, I only got Adams and Washington but it was still the trip of a lifetime.


----------



## RENO (Aug 31, 2012)

skiersleft said:


> Just wanted to follow up on my previous posts on starting to hike in earnest earlier this year and setting the goal of hiking Mt Washington by the end of the hiking season.
> 
> I'm glad to report that I achieved the goal! This past Sunday thru Tuesday I embarked along with some friends on a 3 day, 2 night Presi Traverse. Not only did I summit Mt Washington, but also Jefferson, Adams, Madison and the rest of the presidential clan! Stayed at Lakes the first night and RMC's Gray Knob shelter he second night. Third day - yesterday - was by far the most challenging. Pouring rain and hail, 60 mph winds with gusts to hurricane force atop Adams and Madison and no visibility whatsoever. But I did it!
> 
> ...


Congrats man! I haven't been in this forum in a while. I haven't done sh*t in the Whites this summer, but I plan on hitting them this Fall.


----------



## broken857 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you, Ski Stef! It really was crazy. Last day (the day of the bad weather), my group had Adams and Madison left. Weather was really bad going up Adams and the group bolted after Adams. After a visit to Madison Hut, they went down Valley Way to Appalachia trailhead.


----------



## Mandoo1972 (Jan 8, 2013)

That is awesome! I really want to get into hiking with my 8 year old son. Should set some goals for spring.


----------

